# jrb



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

I going to the jrb & the m&m tomorrow ( tuesday) ,, to see if i can find them stripers..I was gonna go today,,, but found a nail in my new(190.oo$$ front tire.i had to get fixed(plugged)..hope tomorrow is a better day..:fishing:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

i just canceled my fishing:fishing:theres a small craft advisery:beer:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I was out there in my kayak thought it was a little choppy! Didn't stay long windy too!


----------

